
Russia to deploy “unstoppable” hypersonic super-nuke - rfinney
https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/09/russia-prepares-to-unleash-terrifying-unstoppable-hypersonic-super-nuke-capable-of-destroying-a-city-8121885/
======
hourislate
If this is true and not just posturing, I think now would be a good time to
bankrupt Russia again.

But I find it difficult to believe that they would announce such a weapon if
it truly existed. There is no such thing as "Unstoppable".

------
jaxtellerSoA
And the cold war has resumed.

